# 11/26 MY FIRST WAHOO (with sick pics) mahi,turtles,and mola mola



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

woke up at around 530 and when i went out to get the boat ready i had the same thing happen as recess THE BOAT WAS COVERED IN ICE. we got out through the pass around 7 and was met with a sheet of glass. we ran about 40mins and finally got to the "mass". put out two tuna witches and a stretch 30. after about 5 mins of trolling the 6/0 with the stretch goes off and something BIG errupts 50yards behind the boat then it turns and i see BARS and yell WAHOOOO. after a quick 5 min battle and two or three short runs at the boat my dad says hes not insanely confident gaffing this huge fish, so i say grab him by the tailand he reaches down and grabs him so i put the rod down and help him and finally i have MY FIRST WAHOO in the boat.



















so we go back to trolling and dont get anything and switch to bottom fishing for football mingos but cant find any, only little porgies and small mingo. a couple hours later we go back to trolling and saw a 6-ft hammerhead go swimming by which was pretty cool. so after around a hr we finally get a hit and bring our first mahi mahi aboard, it wasnt huge but its a start.










after we get him in the box my dad says whats that?? its a fin sticking about 2 or 3 feet out of the water and he says mola mola!!! so we go over by it and try to get some video, we got some but not too impressive

back to trolling and dont get anything but we see something floating off in the distance, as we get closer it looks like a turtle and it is. it was a really big kemps ridley, it must have been sick because we got pretty close and got some pretty good pics (no it wasnt holding anything)










after that we ran to another spot and got some nice amberjack and this very rare red snapper



















we got back to shoreline just before dark.

we've upgraded from a five gallon bucket and a cutting board to a wheelbarrel and a sheet of plywood.



















what we could do on mingo and yesterdays flounder


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a beautiful pic of the Hooter you're holding up!  Congrats on ur first one!! Looks like you all had a pretty nice day!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That is Great that you went a catchin:bowdown. Nice hoo, just think theres alot more for you and your dad to catch. Thanks for your report and pictures. TEAM RECESS


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats awesome man! Good Job!:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *specslayer (11/27/2008)* so i say grab him by the tail




i cannot stress how bad this COULD have ended for your dad. stick him next time. pretty nice trip right there. nice shot of the hooter before the colors fade





> *specslayer (11/27/2008)* it must have been sick because we got pretty close




i dont think so. you can usually get pretty close before they'll dive down. especially if they're just being lethargic on the surface. good job checking it out though...you can frequently find cobes, mahi, etc. on a good turtle like that


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

congrats on the hooter, they are great on the grill.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice hoo, jacks too. Looks like braided on your penn, do you have any trouble casting after it gets wet? Thinking about spooling one or two up with it and would like your feed back. Grats again on the fish.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea we respooled our 4/0 and put what was left on the spinning. no it does fine for bottom fishing and casting big plugs but you cant cast no super spook on it


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Great report and pics!:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *frydaddy (11/27/2008)*Nice hoo, jacks too. Looks like braided on your penn, do you have any trouble casting after it gets wet? Thinking about spooling one or two up with it and would like your feed back. Grats again on the fish.




all of our big spheros and penn SS reels are loaded with braid. only way to go man. cobia, tunas, whatever.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job on the Hoo. Thanks for the report and pictures.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I wanted to go today and got stuck at home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sure glad someone got out.Looks like you guys had a great day.Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations, very nice first 'hoo, great job catching its colors in the pic. Glad y'all braved the cold and got to go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a pretty hoo. You can't learn how to gaff if you don't try it!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry i forgot to say we practiced gaffing on those amberjacks lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Aj's and cudas are great for target practice! If you butcher them you don't feel so bad.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, nice Hoo.:letsparty


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job!It don't always have to be pretty. Still waiting to get my first.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Good to see someone catching wahoo and dolphin this time of year,


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice job, I am kinda amazed how you caught a Mahi Mahi this time of the year, as it's not the easiest to do. Oh, and the Wahoo, NICE!!!!! :clap



How far off were you trollin, and did you just troll over wrecks? Were you trollin with ballyhoo or lures? Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

we were out by the edge and as you can see the hoo hit a stretch 30 but the mahi hit just a plain skirt


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

YAHOOOOO, I mean WAHOOOO!

Nice pictures.


----------

